# Problem mit Google - bitte um Hilfe



## bauchinj (5. April 2013)

Hallo,

bin zwar im Webserver Forum, es geht aber um einen Mailserver (hab kein entsprechendes gefunden).

Problem ist, dass Mails von unserem Mailserver bei Google im Spamordner landen (bei anderen MX - bsp gmx, hotmail, ...) ist dies nicht der Fall. Wir versuchen nun schon seit Monaten (per Mail und Telefon) Kontakt mit google aufzunehmen. Natürlich ohne Erfolg.. Bei den Supportadressen kommt nichts zurück und bei den Telefonnummern hebt (wenn überhaupt - so ca. alle 3 Wochen) eine Bürodame mit keinem technischen Verständnis ab.

Kann mir jemand einen Kontakt nennen, der mir diesbezüglich weiterhelfen kann? Wir haben ehrlich schon einiges probiert:
Mails wurden schon von unterschiedlichen Systemen generiert, es wurden  unterschiedliche SMTPs verwendet, die sowohl vom Namen, als auch vom  offiziellen Netz unterschiedlich sind und natürlich wurden auch schon  verschiedene Domains versucht.

Bitte um Hilfe in dieser Angelegenheit.


----------

